# Duathlon



## Noodley (26 Nov 2011)

After a few years of marshalling at my club duathons, next week sees me competing in my first one. The organiser has told me that I will be singled out at the start, and everyone told that if they see me again after the first 100 metres that they have either lapped me or have died.

I have a plan to ensure I am not last...


----------



## YahudaMoon (26 Nov 2011)

Interesting. So whats the plan, get someone else to ride your bike ? lol


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2011)

Does this plan bend the fabric of space and time?


----------



## lukesdad (26 Nov 2011)

I dont want to hear it


----------



## Noodley (26 Nov 2011)

I am gonna eat an extra "power pie" the day before


----------



## 007fair (28 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> After a few years of marshalling at my club duathons, next week sees me competing in my first one. The organiser has told me that I will be singled out at the start, and everyone told that if they see me again after the first 100 metres that *they have either lapped me or have died.*
> 
> I have a plan to ensure I am not last...


Your club sound like a nice bunch


----------



## Banjo (29 Nov 2011)

Noodley said:


> I am gonna eat an extra "power pie" the day before


A Spanish Steak Pie should do the trick


----------



## Eoin Rua (29 Nov 2011)

Doing my first duathlon this Sunday - 3k/13/3 off-road. Borrowed a Trek hardtail (carbon no-less) from my cousin so I had a quick spin around the bike circuit, first experience of off-road and it was awesome. I'm in really good shape right now but my knee is a bit jippy so I'll see how it holds up...keep telling myself it's just for fun and to see where I stand in different disciplines but I'm so damn competitive!


----------



## Stig-OT-Dump (2 Dec 2011)

Try to get your cadence up at the end of the ride (aim for 90+). When you start your 2nd run your legs will feel like someone else's and you'll think you're moving at snail's pace. Chance's are you won't be, just dig in and crack on (it's only 3k). Good luck.


----------



## Eoin Rua (4 Dec 2011)

Eoin Rua said:


> Doing my first duathlon this Sunday


 
As far as I know I finished 4th (need to see official results), and maybe 2nd in open category - got caught up in the middle of the pack on the first run but came out of T1 in 8th, the bike was difficult, super winding and narrow so I lost a lot of time to guys who were bombing past me but I was just trying to keep it steady. Was 11th out of T2 - after a spectacular mudslide/dismount! - and had a beast of a run, and caught 7 of the guys who had taken me on the bike. Enjoyable race, don't know if I'll become an off-road regular but looking forward to further duathlons and tri's next year


----------



## Noodley (4 Dec 2011)

well done!

And I didnae finish last, but not by much!


----------



## Crankarm (9 Dec 2011)

Noodley said:


> well done!
> 
> And I didnae finish last, but not by much!


 
Did you make it to the podium?


----------



## mr Mag00 (21 Feb 2012)

not beena round for awhile so catching up, well done noodley!!!!!!


----------

